# Port Everglades FL HDR



## Provo (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Ady (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like significant CA on side of buildings. Very expressive sky.


----------



## DubDeez. (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, 

Not to sound dumb or anything, but I'm new to photography. What does CA stand for? Please Explain?


----------



## Ady (Dec 22, 2009)

Chromatic aberration. It can be addressed to a degree in PS Camera Raw.
Wiki link below but I'm sure you will find it discussed on here.
I may be wrong in my assumption that it is CA in the pic but it looks very much like it...................

Chromatic aberration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Provo (Dec 22, 2009)

Ady said:


> Chromatic aberration. It can be addressed to a degree in PS Camera Raw.
> Wiki link below but I'm sure you will find it discussed on here.
> I may be wrong in my assumption that it is CA in the pic but it looks very much like it...................
> 
> Chromatic aberration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
I don't see any CA on the buildings I do see it however on the boat either way I am ok with the results


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 22, 2009)

gokou got magic??????


----------



## itznfb (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like the images aren't aligned.


----------

